
The New World of Writing: Pulp Speed - marttt
http://www.deanwesleysmith.com/the-new-world-of-writing-pulp-speed/
======
DrScump
Site down, as of 19:10 PST (03:10 GMT) anyway.

~~~
marttt
It was sluggish for me as well. Seems to be working now, though. Alternative
link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20161026214120/http://www.deanwe...](https://web.archive.org/web/20161026214120/http://www.deanwesleysmith.com/the-
new-world-of-writing-pulp-speed/)

